# New Lathe Tools



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

*New Shop Made Lathe Tools*

Shop made Lathe Tools
I have been wanting to add some nice lathe tools, but the ones I wanted were out of my price range.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=106969&stc=1&d=1428799796

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=107009&stc=1&d=1428799997


So I decide to make them myself. For the carbide tipped ones I had some of the inserts I would use.

1st I glued up handle blanks from scraps I had in the shop. The first I made was with 
a 15 X 15 X 2.5 MM with a 4" radius carbide insert. They are the same ones I use in both my planer and jointer. Then I cut some 3/8" bar stock to about 10". I ground a recess the carbide would set on, then with the carbide setting in place I marked for the center hole. I removed the carbide and drilled the hole at my drill press for the tap that fit the screw I would use to hold it in place. I then drilled a 3/8" hole for the steel bar. Of course a square peg does not fit a round hole!!! I figured with a sharp edge left on the steel from cutting it would cut the corners for the bar as it was driven into the wood handle. I roughed up the bar stock that would be in the handle, then put some epoxy both in the hole and on the steel. I lined it up with the laminates of the handle the way I wanted it and drove it all the way in. It worked fine and the parts were then together. All I had to do was screw on the insert and it turned out quite well.

Most of the rest were the same process except for the Roughing Gouge and the
sizing tool.

The Gouge I made from a piece of heavy wall steel tubing. I shaped the end into a tang that ended up being epoxied int place. I still need to heat treat it, but it holds a decent edge as is.

The most complex was the sizing tool with parting tool to go with it. The sizing tool was made from 3 layers of 5/32" aluminum drilled tapped and screwed together.
The knobs are made with 2 10-24 caphead screws and snap lok knobs pressed together. I cut all the pieces of aluminum out on the bandsaw and cleaned up the cuts with the 20" disc sander, the 80" belt sander, and the oscillating spindle sander. I had to sand the round follower down to be slightly smaller than the parting tool so it would fit in the groove the parting tool was making.

By the way the parting tool was made out of an old Nicholson file and holds an edge very well.

Thanks for reading and if you have any questions or would like some more details on something just ask. I will help in any way I can.

Have a blessed weekend and fun making some dust, Todd


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

You have been busy Todd, they look great.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

excellent...


----------



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

Well I must confess, I made these tools a few months ago. Since I am in the middle of the Renovation work for my wife's Bakery I do not have much time to spend in my shop.
And as soon as that is done I need to get our new home done on the new floor that now exists above the Bakery. I think if I were a little kid it might be time for a tamp-tron.
Thanks for taking the time to comment Ross and Stick.
have a blessed weekend, Todd


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great looking tools Todd.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

A friend and I just made copies of some of the Easy Wood Tools using the same cutters. They sure work good.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great looking tools.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

"The Gouge I made from a piece of heavy wall steel tubing. I shaped the end into a tang that ended up being epoxied int place. I still need to heat treat it, but it holds a decent edge as is."

That is a spindle gouge, not a bowl gouge. Do not use on anything other than side grain cutting of spindles for ror roughing. With that reduced area for the tang, it could break out and be a projectile.


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

Very nicely done. Probably cost you about a tenth of new purchase tools.


----------



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

Larry, Richard, Doug
Thanks for taking the time to comment guys.
Mark thanks for taking the time to comment, However I wonder if you read my post.
This is defiantly a Roughing Gouge. I believe the way I cut the tang it would take a lot fatigue to break the tool being fairly soft metal. I also keep my tool rest as close as possible to cut down on that chance at all. I believe that with over 40 years doing this kind of work I will be OK.

Thanks again Guys and have a blessed day, Todd


----------



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi Gerry,
Because I had almost all the material on hand in scrap bins the cost was negligible. I did receive the diamond shaped carbide cutter for Christmas. Not spending money just makes it that much more fun.
Have a blessed weekendand fun making some dust, Todd


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

I totally agree Todd making your own tools, achieving such excellent results, and doing it almost for free, is just like getting the cherry on the top of that big beautiful chocolate sundae.

Have a great day. 
Gerry


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

They are as good as or better than what I've paid too much for. I ENVY YOUR ABILITY!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking tools.


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

Roy Drake said:


> They are as good as or better than what I've paid too much for. I ENVY YOUR ABILITY!


You can often amaze your self with what you can accomplish if you lose the fear of trying. 

Gerry


----------



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey guys,
I was just thinking that no one commented on the sizing tool. I think of all my lathe tools it is one of my favorites. I couldn't seem to catch on to using the parting tool and the calipers together.
With the sizing tool you only have to master 1 tool.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Todd.
Can you give to me some additional info about the tools handle fabrication? I want to make a lamp post and I like your design.


----------

